# 

## EDZIA

Kochani
Niebawem kończy się ta fantastyczna licytacja i zaczniecie wpłacać za wylicytowane przedmioty.
Przypominamy zatem nr konta i pozwoliłam sobie skopiować od Żelki zasady dalszego działania.
 *Wpłaty:
*Fundacja Dzieciom „Zdążyć z Pomocą”
ul. Łomiańska 5
01-685 Warszawa
61 1060 0076 0000 3310 0018 2660 
tytułem: 10684 *Kossowski Franciszek- darowizna na pomoc i ochronę zdrowia*

  Za kilka przedmiotów może być razem jedna wpłata. 
Potem w mailu do Agnieszki, prócz ksero wpłaty, trzeba koniecznie napisać nick z Forum i jaka kwota za co.
Na przykład:
W kesero będzie kwota 120zł. A w mailu Aga procz tego dostanie, że to od "nick z forum" za "ściereczki o anety s - 20zł" i "butelka wina od AgnesK - 100zł". 
Jak Aga dostanie maila z potwierdzeniem da znać Wystawiającemu od kogo dotarły pieniążki.
Sądzę, że to nie będzie problem dla nikogo. 
Potwierdzenia się Agnieszce przydadzą aby ew. móc szukać w Fundacji zagubionej kwoty, bo przy takiej ilości wpłat w tak krótkim czasie może dojść do jakiś nie chcianych pomiłek, albo też czasami Fundacja nie może odczytać czegoś i wtedy też się przydaje potwierdzenie. 
*Aguś jak coś jeszcze zapomniałam, to, proszę dodaj od siebie.*

----------


## AgnesK

Edziu, chyba napisałaś wszystko.

Kochani, każda złotówka, która wpłacacie, wędruje z konta fundacyjnego do zbiórek publicznych na subkonto Frania. Dlatego tak ważne jest, abyscie nie popełnili błędu przy wpisywaniu tytułu przelewu. Nie piszcie swoich nicków  w przelewie, tylko formułę:
10684 *Kossowski Franciszek- darowizna na pomoc i ochronę zdrowia*
Już dograłam, że rachunek za zakup aparatów powędruje prosto do Fundacji. Dla nas oznacza to, że nie musimy najpierw wykładać pieniedzy z własnej kieszeni (jak to ma miejsce zazwyczaj), lecz zapłaci za nie Fundacja bezpośrednio z subkonta Frania :smile: 

Bardzo Was proszę o przesyłanie potwierdzeń wpłat na mojego prywatnego maila (nie będzie problemy z pdfem przelewu):
[email protected]

We wtorek rano wyjeżdżamy z Franiem na nasze "cokwartalne tournee po Polsce" (czytaj: dużo wizyt lekarskich). Przez cały tydzień pocztę bede wiec sprawdzała dopiero wieczorem. Proszę o wyrozumiałość :wink: 

I jeszcze raz z całego serca Wam dziękujemy za pomoc..

----------


## EDZIA

AgnesK
Dziękuję za dodatkowe informacje.
A ja taka _mondra_ jestem, bo skopiowałam posta Żelki w innym temacie.
Z doświadczenia wiem, że licytujący chcą szybko wpłacać, ale nie zawsze pamiętają gdzie jest podany nr konta.
Dla ułatwienia założyłam ten temat.

pozdrawiam

ED

----------


## pelargonia

Jestem kompletnym ignorantem komputerowym / stara baba/ i nie mam pojęcia, jak przesłać na adres AgnesK potwierdzenie wpłaty.
Wytłumaczcie , jak się to robi , najlepiej bez tych magicznych pdf czy jpg.

----------


## Justynka

Przelew właśnie "poszedł"  :smile: 

Buziaki dla Frania  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

> Jestem kompletnym ignorantem komputerowym / stara baba/ i nie mam pojęcia, jak przesłać na adres AgnesK potwierdzenie wpłaty.
> Wytłumaczcie , jak się to robi , najlepiej bez tych magicznych pdf czy jpg.



Jak robisz przelew internetowy to powinnaś miec opcje pobrania pdf-u przelewu. Wtedy trzeba ino kliknąc na "pobierz pdf"
Choroba, jakiegoś oblatanego człowieka w kwestiach komputerowych nam trza, bo ja nie potrafię wytlumaczyc..

*Justynko*, dziękuję :smile: 
Pamiętaj o pdfie na moj mail :smile:

----------


## MagdaZZZ

> Jak Aga dostanie maila z potwierdzeniem da znać Wystawiającemu od kogo dotarły pieniążki.


A skąd Wystawiający (fanty rozumiem?) będzie miał znać adres wysyłki?... Kupujący ma wysłać maila Wystawiającemu? Kiedy??? (może głupie pytanie, ale ta procedura może wprowadzić sporo zamentu :wink: ) Szczególnie wśród osób, które wystawiły masę przedmiotów (czyt. *Anetka* np. :wink: )

----------


## Gwoździk

> A skąd Wystawiający (fanty rozumiem?) będzie miał znać adres wysyłki?... ...


skontaktuj się na priva z Wystawiającym...  On/Ona Ci poda dane ... 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Żelka

Madziu, żadnego zamieszania tu być nie może. Każdy kto dokona wpłaty przesyła potwierdzenie do Agnieszki. 
W potwierdzeniu podaje swoj nick z forum - *bo w tytule wpłaty go nie podaje - tam ma być -* 10684 *Kossowski Franciszek- darowizna na pomoc i ochronę zdrowia
*Osoby które zapłacili jednym przelewem za więcej rzeczy, także w tym mailu do Agnieszki podają ile, za co i od kogo jest to fant. 
Aga, tutaj w tym wątku może utworzyć post gdzie będzie wpisywać od kogo dotarło i za jakie fanty. Będzie widoczne i dla kupującego i dla sprzedającego kto może już podawać osobie sprzedającej swój adres do przesyłki.
Czyli, ja jako sprzedająca czekam na adres na pw. od osób które ode mnie kupili rzeczy. A jak zobaczę w poście od agi, że są już pieniążki, to przesyłam. 
Nie mozna się pogubić. A nawet jeśli by ktoś coś nie wiedział, to pytać zawsze mozna i trzeba. Będziemy sobie na wzajem pomagać tak samo jak w czasie licytacji! Nie bójta się!

----------


## AgnesK

Zróbmy tak:
mail do mnie z pdfem przelewu i lista osób od których cos sie kupiło.
W mailu tym adres do wysyłki
Ja zawiadamiam osoby wystawiające, że kupujący X wplacił pieniądze i podaję adres do wysyłki
Wtedy to bedzie działało

----------


## Żelka

Ok, czyli każdy kupujący w mailu do ciebie przesyła także swój adres, który Ty podajesz sprzedającemu razem z informacją, że pieniążki za Jego fanty są już na koncie i może przesyłać do kupującego.
Czyli -* sprzedający* czeka na pw od Agnieszki!
      - *kupujący* przesyła maila z - adresem do wysyłki, swoim nickiem na forum i listą reczy ktore zakupił i od kogo + potwierdzenie wpłaty

----------


## AgnesK

Tak jest! :smile:

----------


## Rynka

*AgnesK* a ja dałam ciała  :bash:  Z przyczyn osobistych przelałam pieniążki juz w piątek i dopisałam w przelewie swój nick  :sad:  :bash: ....i co teraz????
Przepraszam...no taka doopa ze mnie  :yes:

----------


## AgnesK

eeee tam...zaraz ...takie brzydkie słowa przy dzieciach :wink: 
Przyślij pdf, jeśli nie bedzie Twojej wpąlty na subkoncie, wtedy napisze do Fundacji i poproszę o sprawdzenie sprawy :smile: 
Wszyyystko da się odkręcic. My w bardzo ludzkiej fundacji jesteśmy :smile: 
Ostatnio jedna pani na Allegro wpisala w tytule przelewu "dla Frania" :smile:  Tez udało sie odkręcić :smile: 
Dlatego potrzebuje pdfy. Na wszelki słuczaj :smile:

----------


## pelargonia

Kasę przelałam i tak sobie myślę, że nie chodziło mi przecież o to, by coś kupić . To nie będę kombinować z potwierdzeniami a moje fanty niech zostaną na inną okazję.

----------


## MagdaZZZ

> Ok, czyli każdy kupujący w mailu do ciebie przesyła także swój adres, który Ty podajesz sprzedającemu razem z informacją, że pieniążki za Jego fanty są już na koncie i może przesyłać do kupującego.
> Czyli -* sprzedający* czeka na pw od Agnieszki!
>       - *kupujący* przesyła maila z - adresem do wysyłki, swoim nickiem na forum i listą reczy ktore zakupił i od kogo + potwierdzenie wpłaty





> Tak jest!


I to jest świetny plan :Lol:  Redukuje ilość korespondencji o blisko połowę :wink:

----------


## kjuta

*Agnes* znalazlam maila  :big grin: 
pieniadze poszly  :big grin: 

*pelargonia* jak wejdziesz w swoim koncie na historie przelewow, znajdziesz przelew dla Franusia, to przeważnie pod przelewem masz zapisz/pobierz potwierdzenie, klikasz na to i zapisujesz na swoim komputerze, potem przesylasz maila do Agnes i załączasz potwierdzenie do maila

ja w trakcie zapisywania potwierdzenia na komputerze musialam jeszcze wybrac opcje otworz/zapisz za pomoca Acrobate

----------


## aneta s

No to moj przelew tez zrobiony :yes:  :smile:

----------


## pysiaczek

Przelew zrobiłam, potwierdzenie na maila wysłałam  :smile:

----------


## karolcia14m

Ja również, zrobiony przelew, potwierdzenie wysłane mailem

----------


## AniaS79

Ja również potwierdzenie wysłałam z tym, że... zanim doczytałam, że miałam wysłać i swój adres  :smile:  I teraz się zastanawiam czy dosyłać sam adres Agnieszce? Czy może całe potwierdzenie wraz z adresem jeszcze raz? Czy też może adres temu, od kogo wylicytowałam?  :smile:

----------


## nemi

Przelew poszedł - potwierdzonko mailem będzie po południu, bo durny mBank nie daje możliwości wygenerowania od razu.

----------


## mayland

Przelew zrobiłam i wysłałam maila z kopią.
A co z kosztami przesyłki? Nie czytałam całego wątku i nie wiem jak przekazać pieniadze za wysyłkę anecie s.
Proszę o informację w tej sprawie.

----------


## EZS

większość wystawiających pisała, że pokrywa koszty przesyłki. Trza zapytać na priv, najlepiej.

----------


## aglig

> Przelew poszedł - potwierdzonko mailem będzie po południu, bo durny mBank nie daje możliwości wygenerowania od razu.


Mam tak samo  :smile:

----------


## madzia11mk

Poszedł przelew, poszedł mail z potwierdzeniem  :smile:

----------


## mother24

Poszedl mail z potwierdzeniem zapłaty - pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## aglig

> Poszedl mail z potwierdzeniem zapłaty - pozdrawiam


U mnie jak wyżej. Buziaki

----------


## julianna16

Skoro tworzy się lista zgłoszeń  :wink:  i to ja z radością się wpisuję  :smile: . Przelew oczywiście poszedł wczoraj. Mail z potwierdzeniem dzisiaj rano  :smile: .
Dobre życzenia dla Franusiowej Rodzinki i serdeczności dla wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## nemi

Potwierdzonko już wygenerowałam i wysłałam. 


Buuuuziaki dla Agi i Maluszka!

----------


## AgnesK

Kochani! :smile: 
Wróciłam do domu i...zalał mnie potok maili z potwierdzeniami :smile: 
Zaraz biore się za rozsyłanie :smile: 
Internet mam wolny strasznie więc proooosze o cierpliwość :smile: 

Jakos się w tym połapiemy :smile: 
W razie czego bede dopytywała mailowo :smile:

----------


## KasioMar

Przelew i potwierdzenie - wysłane :smile: 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich współuczestników akcji!
a szczególni cieplutko, Franusia z jego mamusią!!!
 :big grin: 
Kasia

----------


## anev

Przelew i potwierdzenie poszły :yes:

----------


## tabaluga1

Melduję, że przelew poszedł przed chwilą. Mam nadzieję, że potwierdzenie również dotarło.
Pozdrawiam i bardzo dziękuję za cudowną akcję.

----------


## AgnesK

Kochani, ogromną prośbe mam

*W mailu do mnie wpisujcie proszę co i od kogo kupiliście posługując sie nickami z forum.* Nie tylko sama sumę.
To mi ogromnie ułatwi rozsyłanie maili :smile: 
np - wpłacam 100, 20 za zawieszki od Żelki, 20 za kartki od AnetyS
Wtedy wiem, że muszę pisać maila do Żelki w sprawie zawieszek i Anety w sprawie kartek :smile: 

I wybaczcie proszę krótką treść rozsyłanych przeze mnie maili, ale chce się ze wszystkim wyrobic przed wyjazdem z Franulą

----------


## AgnesK

Narazie rozesłam zawiadomienia od osób u których kupiły następujące forumki i forumowicze:

*1. MusiSieUdać
2. Kjuta
3. Dziewcze
4. Rynka
5. Madzia11MK*

Jeśli cos przeoczyłam, tzn jesli wyżej wymienione osoby cos u kogoś kupiły a moje zawidomienie nie doszło, prosze dać znać :smile: 

uff :smile: 
powoli sie wdrażam (chyba :smile:  )

----------


## kontradmiral86

Witam i melduję przelew i potwierdzenie wysłane
pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie szczególnie franusia  :Smile:

----------


## AgnesK

Lista zakupów tych cudownych Forumek i Forumowiczów juz rozesłana :smile: *

1. MusiSieUdać
2. Kjuta
3. Dziewcze
4. Rynka
5. Madzia11MK
6. Julianna16
7. Pysiaczek
8. AnetaS
9. karolcia 14m
10. AniaS79
11. millid
12. blekitna
13. betina71
14. Mayland
15. UlaR
16.wu
17. Moniha
18. Aglig
19. tabaluga1
20. Zopafisa
21. nemi
22. anev
23. kontradmirał 86
24. kachnaP
25. kasioMar

Na teraz to wsio

*

----------


## AgnesK

*Lasche* - masz pełną skrzynkę!
Nie mogę wysłać Ci pw

----------


## jamles

mogę wpłacić dopiero w czwartek  :roll eyes:  :oops: 
z odsetkami oczywiście  :cool:

----------


## artmag

Poszedł przelew i mail z potwierdzeniem.
Dziękuję, że mogłam wziąć w tym udział i uściski dla Frania  :smile:

----------


## dżempel

drzemłam się wczoraj i przespałam licytację ale nic kaskę już wpłaciłam potwierdzenie wysłałam zakupiłam nowe foremki do pierniczków i w tym tygodniu biorę się za wypieki  . Dziękuję wszystkim za miłą atmosferę ,i za serce którym potraficie zarażać ,miło być wśród Was. Pozdrawiam wszystkich a przede wszystkim Franka i jego rodzinkę  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

*Lesiu*, spóźnienia w tym tygodniu mile widziane, bo ja przez ten wyjazd teraz bede miała czasu co kot napłakał
Ale jakoś postaram się :smile:  Lapka biorę ze sobą :smile: 
Pojutrze bedziemy u Ciebie :smile:  Tzn za rogiem :smile:  W tym ośrodku dla dzieci niepełnosprawnych
Przypomnij mi ulicę plizzzz :smile:  Mickiewicza? jagiełły? jakiegos znanego faceta kurcze... :wink: 

*Artmag*, *Dżempel*, już pedze do skrzynki :wink:

----------


## hazeleyes1982

*Franiu* i *Mamo Frania*, przelew niestety jutro, bo mam problem z zalogowaniem sie do banku :sad:  Dojezdzaja, załatwiaja a strona im nie dziala... :big grin: 
Przepraszam :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

:smile:  damy radę ciociu :smile: 

Oto zaktualizowana lista:

Lista zakupów tych cudownych Forumek i Forumowiczów juz rozesłana :smile: *

1. MusiSieUdać
2. Kjuta
3. Dziewcze
4. Rynka
5. Madzia11MK
6. Julianna16
7. Pysiaczek
8. AnetaS
9. karolcia 14m
10. AniaS79
11. millid
12. blekitna
13. betina71
14. Mayland
15. UlaR
16.wu
17. Moniha
18. Aglig
19. tabaluga1
20. Zopafisa
21. nemi
22. anev
23. kontradmirał 86
24. kachnaP
25. kasioMar
26. dżempel

*

----------


## jamles

> *Lesiu*, 
> 
> Pojutrze bedziemy u Ciebie Tzn za rogiem W tym ośrodku dla dzieci niepełnosprawnych
> Przypomnij mi ulicę plizzzz Mickiewicza? jagiełły? jakiegos znanego faceta kurcze...


*SŁOWACKIEGO 58b*
tylko Ty już chyba wyjechałaś, to może Żelka pośle SMSa

----------


## aneta s

Aguś ja nic nie dostałam od Ciebie - w sensie wiadomości...
Może jednak było by dobrze aby kazdy kto zakupił fanty mimo wszystko przeslal swoj adres do wysylki sprzedajacemu? nie chce wprowadzac balaganu ale tak mi przyszlo do glowy, ze to by trochę odciazylo Agnieszke, Ona by tylko wpisywala na powyzsza liste osoby, ktore dokonaly wplat. co Sadzicie?

----------


## hanka1950

Przelew do banku i potwierdzenie do Agnes poszło, ciesze się, że mogłam brać, choć skromny,  udział w tym wydarzeniu. pozdrawiam wszystkich wystawiających i licytujących. Uściski dla Frania i rodzinki

----------


## lady in red

Wysłałam przelew i potwierdzenie wpłaty do Agnes  :smile:

----------


## Żelka

Przesłane do wszystkich moich Kupujących! Dziękuję Wam jeszcze raz!

----------


## lady in red

> Przesłane do wszystkich moich Kupujących! Dziękuję Wam jeszcze raz!


My również dziekujemy  :smile:

----------


## klaraja

w ostatnich minutach zostałam przelicytowana :sad:  dobrze, ze jeszcze jedną rzecz licytowałam, to będę mieć pamiątkę po takiej fajnej akcji. Dziękuję .  Przelew i potwierdzenie poszło

----------


## bpis

> Może jednak było by dobrze aby kazdy kto zakupił fanty mimo wszystko przeslal swoj adres do wysylki sprzedajacemu? nie chce wprowadzac balaganu ale tak mi przyszlo do glowy, ze to by trochę odciazylo Agnieszke, Ona by tylko wpisywala na powyzsza liste osoby, ktore dokonaly wplat. co Sadzicie?


Popieram całkowicie!
Teraz cała praca z przesyłaniem danych spoczęła na barkach Agnieszki, a jest Ona ( jak wiadomo ) niesamowicie zapracowaną Matką i Żoną. A jeszcze Net jej wolno chodzi...

----------


## tola

Przelew ode mnie poszedł już rano.
Mail do Agnieszki z potwierdzeniem wpłaty wysłany.
Dziękuję za możliwość zostania choć przez chwilkę Św. Mikołajem.
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich, którzy tymi Mikołajami chcieli zostać  :smile: 
Wyślę priw z adresem do osób, których przedmioty licytowałam.

----------


## Ew-ka

witam św. Mikołajów  :bye: 
i ja wpłaciłam dzisiaj i potwierdzenie wysłałam do Agi ( do Ani Wiśniewskiej wysłałam  swój adres ) 
pozdrawiam i życzę dużo zdrówka

----------


## tutli_putli

Dobry wieczór  :smile: 
Ja również wysłałam potwierdzenie wpłaty do Agnes  :smile: 
Jestem zaszczycona z powodu nadania mi tak pięknego i wzruszającego tytułu.
Redakcji - ślicznie dziękuję  :hug: 
Bardzo prosiłabym osoby, które wylicytowały moje fanty jak już przeleją pieniążki o przesłanie na moją skrzynkę swoich danych do wysyłki paczki. Ponieważ Agnes została zawalona wręcz wiadomościami. Dostałam jak na razie tylko powiadomienie od Agnieszki o danych *Moniha*
czekam jeszcze na dane od *Maxtorka, bpis, Rocia, EZS, hanka1950*
Ponieważ aktualnie przebywam na zwolnieniu lekarski paczki będę wysyłała od czwartku.

----------


## AgnesK

> Aguś ja nic nie dostałam od Ciebie - w sensie wiadomości...
> Może jednak było by dobrze aby kazdy kto zakupił fanty mimo wszystko przeslal swoj adres do wysylki sprzedajacemu? nie chce wprowadzac balaganu ale tak mi przyszlo do glowy, ze to by trochę odciazylo Agnieszke, Ona by tylko wpisywala na powyzsza liste osoby, ktore dokonaly wplat. co Sadzicie?


Aneta, nie załamuj mnie...wysłałam Ci wczoraj kilka wiadomości...
Zobacz na liste powyżej - tam jest kilka osób, ktre u Ciebie kupiły..
Wysyłam wszystkim wiadomości tu na forum
Naprawde nic nie dostałaś???

----------


## Jagna

Piszę w imieniu Petera (PBębniarza), w sprawie wysyłki wylicytowanej przez *Maxtorkę* osłony kominkowej. Gdyby był potrzebny kontakt z nami czy ze strony *Agi*, czy *Maxtork*i, to można pisać do mnie na priva, lub maila [email protected], bo ja częściej zaglądam na forum niż Peter. Wysyłka na nasz koszt, czekamy tylko na potwierdzenie i adres *Maxtorki*, której dziękujemy bardzo za wylicytowanie fantu w ostatnich minutach licytacji!  :yes:

----------


## AgnesK

*Tutli_putli*, super pomysł, tym bardziej, że teraz po wiadomości Anety zastanawiam się czy wszyscy dostali wczoraj moje wiadomości :Confused: 

*Jaguś*...kochana kobietko :smile:  jak miło Cie widzieć po tyyylu latach :smile: 

Jednak dopiero teraz siadam do roboty. Franuś ma swoje prawa :wink:

----------


## AgnesK

Aneta, wszystko jasne...
wiadomości zamiast co Ciebie, czyli anety s, poszły do....Anety S :bash:  :bash:  :bash: 

Prosiłam ją, żeby Ci je przesłała

----------


## AgnesK

Lista zakupów tych cudownych Forumek i Forumowiczów juz rozesłana :smile: *

poniedziałek:
1. MusiSieUdać
2. Kjuta
3. Dziewcze
4. Rynka
5. Madzia11MK
6. Julianna16
7. Pysiaczek
8. AnetaS
9. karolcia 14m
10. AniaS79
11. millid
12. blekitna
13. betina71
14. Mayland
15. UlaR
16.wu
17. Moniha
18. Aglig
19. tabaluga1
20. Zopafisa
21. nemi
22. anev
23. kontradmirał 86
24. kachnaP
25. kasioMar
26. dżempel

wtorek:
27. Rasia
28. Rocia
29. odlo 78
30. tola (nie wysyłam zawiadomień, Tola to zrobiła)
31. Ew-ka (tez bez zawiadomień)
32. Klaraja
33. hanka1950
34. DomPodSosnami
35. Justynka
36. kruela
37. EZS
38. Lady in red
39. [email protected]
40. TAR
41. ivonesca
42. Żelcia
43. magdaZZZ
44. tutli_putli
45. Pysia 69
46. Ania Wiśniewska

na dzis koniec
*

----------


## bosia

wplacone, przeslane, adres wysle forumkom na priv.
dziekuje z amozliwosc wziecia udzialu w aukcji i doborowe towarzystwo.
 Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich i calusy dla Frania !

----------


## Jagna

> *Jaguś*...kochana kobietko jak miło Cie widzieć po tyyylu latach


Aguś, wiele wiele radości nam sprawił udział w tej cudownej aukcji, wśród tylu wspaniałych ludzi, dla takiego Słodziaka, którego całujemy moooocno!

----------


## nitubaga

> Przelew i potwierdzenie - wysłane
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich współuczestników akcji!
> a szczególni cieplutko, Franusia z jego mamusią!!!
> 
> Kasia


Kasia kuknij na priva  :smile:

----------


## Monisiaaa

Przelew zrobiony, potwierdzenie w końcu udało mi się wysłać, adres do wysyłki wyślę także do Asiulkowo.

Serdecznie dziękuję dziewczyny za tak wspaniałą akcję  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam Aguś Ciebie i Twojego słodziaka  :smile:

----------


## Nelli Sza

*Przelew wykonałam*, na potwierdzenie muszę trochę poczekać. Dam znać  :smile:

----------


## aneta s

*Agus* tak juz wszystko jasne, mam wszystkie zagubione wiadomosci od Ciebie. :yes: 
Dobrej nocy :hug:

----------


## hazeleyes1982

przelew zrobiony-maila z potwierdzeniem przesle wieczorem.Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## dorbie

Przelew poszedł, potwierdzenie wyślę jutro

----------


## dorbie

Przelew poszedł, a okazało się, że któs mnie przelicytował, trudno i tak te pieniążki były przeznaczone dla Franusia

----------


## braza

Maila z potwierdzeniem wysłałam przed chwilą. Pozdrawiam ciepło

----------


## Mama Asi

Przelew zrobiony, potwierdzenie wysłane. Pozdrawiam wszystkich Mikołajów a Franusia całuję w czubeczek noska.
Forumowa babcia Franusiowa.

----------


## daggulka

wpłaciłam, Aguś ... jutro  wyślę Ci potwierdzenie ...  :smile: 
pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## anSi

I mój przelew właśnie został ustawiony. Jak tylko wyjdzie z banku, będę mogła wydrukować*potwierdzenie  :smile:

----------


## ane3ka1

> I mój przelew właśnie został ustawiony. Jak tylko wyjdzie z banku, będę mogła wydrukować*potwierdzenie


To ja się cieszę, bo  mydełka leżą już spakowane. A jak możesz *AnSi* to wyślij mi już adres. Przy okazji odciąży się Agę.

----------


## hazeleyes1982

potwierdzenie wysłane :wiggle:

----------


## Nelli Sza

Potwierdzenie wysłane  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie!!!
Całuski dla Franulka  :smile:

----------


## agawi74

Proszę o wciągnięcie na listę dokonanych przelewów i potwierdzeń *tereski77* :smile: 
A Tereskę proszę o wysłanie mi na priva adresu do wysyłki :smile: 
Pozdrawiam, Aga

----------


## bpis

Dzień dobry wszystkim dobrym duszom!

 Potwierdzenie przelewu wysłane!
 Adres wyślę na priwa zainteresowanym sprzedawcom.
Miłego dnia! :bye:

----------


## AgnesK

Kochani, przepraszam, wczoraj nie dałam rady. trudny dzień i Franulek był wieczorem w kiepskiej kondycji bardzo. Potem padłam po prostu.

Ale juz się biorę za robotę :smile: 


*poniedziałek:
1. MusiSieUdać
2. Kjuta
3. Dziewcze
4. Rynka
5. Madzia11MK
6. Julianna16
7. Pysiaczek
8. AnetaS
9. karolcia 14m
10. AniaS79
11. millid
12. blekitna
13. betina71
14. Mayland
15. UlaR
16.wu
17. Moniha
18. Aglig
19. tabaluga1
20. Zopafisa
21. nemi
22. anev
23. kontradmirał 86
24. kachnaP
25. kasioMar
26. dżempel

wtorek:
27. Rasia
28. Rocia
29. odlo 78
30. tola (nie wysyłam zawiadomień, Tola to zrobiła)
31. Ew-ka (tez bez zawiadomień)
32. Klaraja
33. hanka1950
34. DomPodSosnami
35. Justynka
36. kruela
37. EZS
38. Lady in red
39. [email protected]
40. TAR
41. ivonesca
42. Żelcia
43. magdaZZZ
44. tutli_putli
45. Pysia 69
46. Ania Wiśniewska

czwartek
47. Agduś
48. MagdaZZZ
49. Sunflower
50.  Maxtorka
51. RD2011
52. ala106
53. Martadela
54. Mama Asi
55. Braza
56. Galka
57. aloni
58. słońce 2
59.* *hazeleyes1982
60. Nelli Sza
61. antena
62. Princesa
63. bpis (nie wysyłam zawiadomień, bpis to zrobiła)
64. kraania
65. anSi
66. swojaczka

i to wsio na dziś
** 
Są dziwne zmiany w nickach - np zamiast "Agduś" jest "Agdu?". Mam nadzieję, że mimo to wszystkie maile dojdą/doszły.

Czy ktoś z Was ma prywatny kontakt z Lasche?
Nie mogę nic wysłać do L., bo skrzynka pełna

Rasia tez proszona o wyczyszczenie skrzynki!

Ane3ka, masz cos zablokowane w profilu, nie mozna do Ciebie słać pw

*

----------


## jamles

przelew poszedł, ale potwierdzenie chyba dopiero jutro

----------


## swojaczka

Przelew poszedł wczoraj a potwierdzenie dzisiaj ok południa i ...???Aga sprawdź to proszę :Confused:

----------


## kraania

Witam wszystkich,
przelew poszedł, potwierdzenie poszło do *AgnesK*.

pozdrawiam wszystkich  :Smile:

----------


## Nelli Sza

Potwierdzenie na Twojego maila Aga wysłałam *wczoraj* późnym wieczorem. Dokładnie o 23:28 
Nie doszło?  :sad:

----------


## AgnesK

*swojaczka* podzieliłaś mi się na dwie skrzynki - już poszukuję :smile: 
Ale potwierdzenie już jest. Teraz szukam na FM adresu twojego :smile: 

*Lesiu*, spookojnie :smile: 

*Nelli Sza*, już jesteś :smile: 

Kochani, jutro wracamy do domu po badaniach z Franiem. Przyjedziemy późną nocą, więc na bank jutro nic nie bede rozsyłała

----------


## anSi

Agnes, a czy mój mail dotarł już*do Ciebie? Za pierwszym razem wrócił do mnie, więc wysłałam ponownie, sprawdź proszę*skrzynkę, bo nie wiem, czy nie mam jakiegoś*problemu?

----------


## pelargonia

Zmobilizowałam się i wysłałam potwierdzenie we wtorek, w każdym razie wydawało mi się, że to zrobiłam.
Wiedziałam, że to bez sensu. Mogę jedynie dać słowo, że wysłałam pieniądze , a może to też było złudzenie?

----------


## Nelli Sza

Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

> Zmobilizowałam się i wysłałam potwierdzenie we wtorek, w każdym razie wydawało mi się, że to zrobiłam.
> Wiedziałam, że to bez sensu. Mogę jedynie dać słowo, że wysłałam pieniądze , a może to też było złudzenie?


zaraz sprawdzę, może nie dopisałam Cie na listę przez przeoczenie
daj mi chwilę

----------


## AgnesK

> Zmobilizowałam się i wysłałam potwierdzenie we wtorek, w każdym razie wydawało mi się, że to zrobiłam.
> Wiedziałam, że to bez sensu. Mogę jedynie dać słowo, że wysłałam pieniądze , a może to też było złudzenie?


Mam Twoje potwierdzenie, ale wysłałam Ci maila z prosbą o podanie adresu do przesyłki.
Nie powiadamiałam dziewczyn o twojej wpłacie, bo nie moge im podac adresu

----------


## AgnesK

*Rasia, Lasche, Ane3ka*, bardzo proszę Was o kontakt.
Nie moge do Was wysłac pw

----------


## bosia

Nie ma mnie na liscie,  :sad: 
 maila wyslalam we wtorek, czyzby nie doszedl ?

----------


## lasche

Agnes wysłałam CI priv ...mam adres TAR ...i to w sumie tyle ...czekam na kolejne adresy

----------


## AgnesK

*Lasche*, już mail do Ciebie poszedł. 

*Bosiu*, od Ciebie nic nie mam, napisz mi tu wiadomośc na forum z adresem swoim i co u kogo licytowałas. Potwierdzenie przelewu puśc mi jeszcze raz na skrzynke mailową - sprzewdź czy wpisałaś podwójne s w adresie - [email protected]

*Ane3ka* już wyjasniona :smile: 
*Pelargonia* też, jeszcze tylko *Rasia* proszona o wyczyszczenie skrzynki :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

To zaczynam partię sobotnią :smile: 

*poniedziałek:
1. MusiSieUdać
2. Kjuta
3. Dziewcze
4. Rynka
5. Madzia11MK
6. Julianna16
7. Pysiaczek
8. AnetaS
9. karolcia 14m
10. AniaS79
11. millid
12. blekitna
13. betina71
14. Mayland
15. UlaR
16.wu
17. Moniha
18. Aglig
19. tabaluga1
20. Zopafisa
21. nemi
22. anev
23. kontradmirał 86
24. kachnaP
25. kasioMar
26. dżempel

wtorek:
27. Rasia
28. Rocia
29. odlo 78
30. tola (nie wysyłam zawiadomień, Tola to zrobiła)
31. Ew-ka (tez bez zawiadomień)
32. Klaraja
33. hanka1950
34. DomPodSosnami
35. Justynka
36. kruela
37. EZS
38. Lady in red
39. [email protected]
40. TAR
41. ivonesca
42. Żelcia
43. magdaZZZ
44. tutli_putli
45. Pysia 69
46. Ania Wiśniewska

czwartek
47. Agduś
48. MagdaZZZ
49. Sunflower
50.  Maxtorka
51. RD2011
52. ala106
53. Martadela
54. Mama Asi
55. Braza
56. Galka
57. aloni
58. słońce 2
59.* *hazeleyes1982
60. Nelli Sza
61. antena
62. Princesa
63. bpis (nie wysyłam zawiadomień, bpis to zrobiła)
64. kraania
65. anSi
66. swojaczka

sobota
67. pelargonia
68. jamles
69. niebieska
70. Karolina i Artur : P
71. artmag
72. 

*

----------


## artmag

Mój przelew poszedł 28.11 i zaraz wysłałam potwierdzenie, czy moje maile dochodzą do Ciebie? Zgłaszałam sie koło dżampel, sprawdź PW

----------


## AgnesK

Artmag, napisałam na pw. Juz wszystko nadrobione :smile: 

Kochani, szukajcie się na liście. Jeśli jeszcze ktoś z Was nie może sie znaleźć, dajcie mi proszę znać.

----------


## Gwoździk

.... jeszcze raz wyślę Ci Agnes potwierdzenie na maila .. 

... chociaż wysłałem już 2 godziny po zakończeniu licytacji ...

----------


## bosia

Agnes, maila do Ciebie mam w wyslanych 29.11. 2011 o godz. 21:31, czyli zaraz po tym gdy zamknelas liste wtorkowa.
Twoj adres skopiowalam, bledu nie ma.
Zaraz napisze priva.

----------


## tereska77

nie ma mnie na liscie :sad: 
Agnes sprawdz prosze, bo przelew i potwierdzenie przeslalam we wtorek i wiem, ze dostalas mojego maila, bo odpisalas :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

> .... jeszcze raz wyślę Ci Agnes potwierdzenie na maila .. 
> 
> ... chociaż wysłałem już 2 godziny po zakończeniu licytacji ...


Gwoździk nie mam nic od Ciebie :sad:

----------


## AgnesK

Czekajcie! Sprawdziłam....SPAM :smile: 
Jest tam kilka osób :smile: 
Przysięgam, że żadnego filtra wiadomości nie ustawiałam :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

*poniedziałek:
1. MusiSieUdać
2. Kjuta
3. Dziewcze
4. Rynka
5. Madzia11MK
6. Julianna16
7. Pysiaczek
8. AnetaS
9. karolcia 14m
10. AniaS79
11. millid
12. blekitna
13. betina71
14. Mayland
15. UlaR
16.wu
17. Moniha
18. Aglig
19. tabaluga1
20. Zopafisa
21. nemi
22. anev
23. kontradmirał 86
24. kachnaP
25. kasioMar
26. dżempel

wtorek:
27. Rasia
28. Rocia
29. odlo 78
30. tola (nie wysyłam zawiadomień, Tola to zrobiła)
31. Ew-ka (tez bez zawiadomień)
32. Klaraja
33. hanka1950
34. DomPodSosnami
35. Justynka
36. kruela
37. EZS
38. Lady in red
39. [email protected]
40. TAR
41. ivonesca
42. Żelcia
43. magdaZZZ
44. tutli_putli
45. Pysia 69
46. Ania Wiśniewska

czwartek
47. Agduś
48. MagdaZZZ
49. Sunflower
50.  Maxtorka
51. RD2011
52. ala106
53. Martadela
54. Mama Asi
55. Braza
56. Galka
57. aloni
58. słońce 2
59.* *hazeleyes1982
60. Nelli Sza
61. antena
62. Princesa
63. bpis (nie wysyłam zawiadomień, bpis to zrobiła)
64. kraania
65. anSi
66. swojaczka

sobota
67. pelargonia
68. jamles
69. niebieska
70. Karolina i Artur : P
71. artmag

niedziela
72. bosia
73. tereska77
74. Basiah
75. Gwoździk
76. mother24
77. Nefer
*

----------


## AgnesK

*Basiah, Tereska, Goździk* już wyjaśnieni :smile:

----------


## bosia

Ciesze sie, ze sprawa sie wyjasnila   :smile: 
Pozdrowienia

----------


## AgnesK

:smile:

----------


## Gwoździk

ja już też wszystko wiem .... 

... wiem, że jestem SPAMEM  :wink: 

... tzn. byłem  :smile:

----------


## AgnesK

> ja już też wszystko wiem .... 
> 
> ... wiem, że jestem SPAMEM 
> 
> ... tzn. byłem


Juz pogadałam sobie z  moją skrzynką, obiecała więcej takich numerów nie robić :wink: 

(dla pocieszenia - nie byłeś sam.. :wink:  )

----------


## Gwoździk

:smile:

----------


## xykasia

:/ na samym końcu ja - mocno przepraszam!!!!
przelew zrobiony 
potwierdzenie wysłane do Agnieszki
cieszę się że mogłam dołożyć tą małą cegiełkę!!!

----------


## AgnesK

Dziekuję :smile: 

To już nie będe kopiowała całej listy, tylko końcówkę:

*niedziela
72. bosia
73. tereska77
74. Basiah
75. Gwoździk
76. mother24
77. Nefer*

*poniedziałek
78. xykasia
79.*

----------


## AgnesK

*poniedziałek
78. xykasia

wtorek
79.ghost31

*Mam ogromną prośbę do Was - napisałam do kilku osób maile zwrotne, bo przyszły potwierdzenia bez adresów do wysyłki.
Proszę zajrzyjcie do skrzynek mailowych.
W kilku mailach adresów nie było, ale kopiowałam je z przelewów - mam nadzieję, że się zgadzają.
W razie problemów piszcie proszę do mnie na pw, bedziemy próbowali rozwikłać  ewentualne problemy.

----------


## lasche

AgnesK u mnie jeszcze trzy fanty do wydania ale brak adresów

----------


## AgnesK

> AgnesK u mnie jeszcze trzy fanty do wydania ale brak adresów


*Lasche*, czyje? MarJel widze u Ciebie, ale potwierdzenia nie mam.
Agduś przysłała potwierdzenie, Ngel..nie moge znaleźć, mother i TAR przysłały.
Potwierdź prosze czy chodzi o MarJel i Ngel.

I uzupełniam listę:
*poniedziałek
78. xykasia

wtorek
79.ghost31
80. Jagoda51
*

----------


## lasche

Tar już otrzymała flaszeczkę  :smile:  Agduś i Mother wysłane w tym samym czasie ...brakuje mi MarJel i Ngel zgadza się  :smile:

----------


## Agduś

Agduś już dostała prezencik i cieszy się ogromnie! Konik na razie wisi na kluczu witrynki, ale później ozdobi choinkę. Dziękuję!

----------


## AgnesK

Uzupełniam listę :smile: 

*poniedziałek
78. xykasia

wtorek
79.ghost31
80. Jagoda51

czwartek
81. Anula68



**Koniecznie zajrzyjcie tutaj:*
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5049043
 :wiggle:

----------


## madzia11mk

Dotarł do mnie fant od *AgnesK* - zawieszka na tee-lighty jest przepiękna! I taka DUŻA! :jaw drop:  
Nie spodziewałam się! Dziękuję bardzo  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## ngel

"Jezu jak się cieszę z tych króciutkich wskrzeszeń kiedy pełną kieszeń znowu mam... "  :Smile:  Nareszcie i ode mnie kasiorka poszła- ufffff  :Smile:  Aga jak tylko bank wykona przelew wyślę Ci potwierdzenie

----------


## aglig

Spieszę donieść, że właśnie odebrałam z poczty talerz od AgnesK, przesyłki jeszcze nie otwarłam bo jestem w pracy, ale już się nie mogę doczekać aby obejrzeć to cudo, które znam tylko ze zdjęć. Czekam jeszcze na skrzydełka od KasioMar będą jak znalazł na prezent pod choinkę dla mojej siostrzenicy.

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

*Jagoda, ngel*, przesyłki pójdą w poniedziałek, bo niestety od wczoraj uziemiona z dwoma kaszlakami w domu jestem. Ale w poniedziałek wyślę priorytetami  :yes:

----------


## JAGODA 51

Aniu spokojnie dzieci najważniejsze. Niech szybko zdrowieją.

----------


## AgnesK

*Aniu*, zdrówka dla chłopaków :smile: 

*Madziu*, teraz mogę Ci napisać, że ta zawieszka była robiona w takiej maciupkiej hucie w Niemczech.
Zwiedzaliśmy to miasteczko jak byłam dosłownie w 2 mies ciąży z Franiutkiem i przywieźliśmy te zawieszke jako pamiątkę :smile: 
Niech Ci dobrze służy :smile: 

*Aglig*, mam nadzieje, ze talerz dotarł w calości i bedzie sie podobał :smile: 

A ja uzupełniam listę :smile: 

*poniedziałek
78. xykasia

wtorek
79.ghost31
80. Jagoda51

czwartek
81. Anula68

piątek
82. Ngel
*

----------


## AgnesK

Uzupełnienie listy:

pominęłam w spisie wpłaty:
*83. Zbyszek100
84. Daggulka
85. aneta s
86. Margoth*
87. Monisiaaa


MarJel, masz zapchaną skrzynkę. Skontaktuj się ze mną, proszę.
*

----------


## AgnesK

Otrzymałam wczoraj takze potwierdzenie od 
MarJel
Wysyłka już dawno poszła :smile: 

Biorę się powoli za porównywanie wpłat Waszych z wpływami na subkonto.

----------


## AgnesK

*Podsumowanie wpływów na subkonto Frania*
Na dzien dzisiejszy na subkonto wpłynęło *9.807 zł*

Jeszcze powinno być zaksięgowanych 7 wpłat.
Napiszę jak już zostaną zaksięgowane wszystkie wpłaty.


Ponownie dziękuję Wam z całego serca za pomoc :smile:

----------

